# D60 Problems



## existence02 (Dec 20, 2009)

My wife's D60 doesn't power on at all. She last used it about a week ago with no problems whatsoever. So far I've made sure that the battery is fully charged, tested the voltage, tested the battery under a load (low voltage bulb that lights up just fine), removed the battery/lens,sd card, reset button near the usb port.

Nothing is making any difference. The camera has never been near water and has not been dropped. I called "tech support" and they gave the usual send it in and one of our techs will look at it for you.

To make matters even worse there is no camera shop in my town. The only one there was closed about 2 years ago and the nearest one is now about 2 hours away. Anyone have any ideas what could be wrong with it or how to fix it?


----------



## Goontz (Dec 20, 2009)

Ouch. Sounds like you've checked all you reasonably can and sending it in is going to be your best option. Hopefully someone here can suggest something else that works. Good luck.


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2009)

Bummer! 

Did you take a close look at the battery contacts inside the camera?

That's about all I can think of that you haven't already thought of. It could be anything from a bad on/off switch there at the shutter release to a failed component on a circuit board.

Unfortunately, consumer electronics don't always give a warning they are about to fail in some way, and I agree a more in-depth look is warranted if the internal contacts look ok.

A quick search for "Nikon D60 won't power up" didn't yield any specific hits.

I have a D60, so I kind of keep my ears tuned for any common issues and there just haven't been any.

If the camera is no longer covered by the warranty, there may be an authorized repair facility closer to you than one of the Nikon Service Centers on either coast. Nikon Authorized Repair List I have used Authorized Photo Service (APS) in Illinois several times before. (Your profile doesn't give any clue to your geographical location)

It would be helpful to other D60 owners if you were to keep us posted on developements.


----------



## chip (Dec 20, 2009)

Check the contacts on the camera and make sure they are clean. You can clean the contacts with rubbing alcohol if necessary. Other than that I would say you have to send it to Nikon for repair. Hopefully it is still under warranty.


----------

